# Tools, Tips, and Techniques....



## Screeminreel

I got into archery early last year pretty hot and heavy. Being from a mechanical background, I am more of a do it myself type of person. As such I spent countless hours asking questions of friends and folks on the net about this and that, which way, and how to do things.

AS a result, I have gained a far amount of knowledge. I am always looking through message boards and coming across post asking questions and such about how to get something tuned, or which is best, and so on.

Anyway, I thought that this place needed a sticky in which folks could post the best tools, tip and techniques they have come across and what they are used for. Hopefully one of the Mod's will agree.

So, here are a few links I have found to be the better knowledge bases for not only starting out, but also folks who have been doing this for a while and just need a little help now and again.

Must Read by Dr. Allen Ashby
http://tradgang.com/ashby/

Jackson Archery and Hunting Page
http://home.att.net/~sajackson/archery.html
(I highly suggest downloading the Easton Tuning Guide from this site. )

From Bowsite.com might be a life saver, for tree stand hunters,

You've fallen, now what
http://www.bowsite.com/bowsite/features/articles/treestandfall/

Quick Energy Calculator
http://www.bowhuntingsafari.com/html/kinetic_energy_calculator.htm

Well thats a few of the most helpful links I have easily on hand. If you have more or other tid bits of info that you feel worthy hopefully it will help someone find the exact answer they were looking for.


----------



## Chunky

Great post, I don't have anything as good as the links posted.

I will add this. I always carry a few bungee cords with me. Whenever possible I just pull limbs out of the way to make my shooting lanes. I believe in cutting as little as possible and leaving as much cover as you can.


----------



## TXPalerider

Good info.....I added a link to it in the "Sticky" thread


----------



## bountyhunter

Yep, I agree this is some good stuff. Wish we had things like this when I got started. I wouldn't have had to make as many mistakes during the learning process.

Thanks


----------



## Titus Bass

Good info......thanks.....


----------

